# GeForce 210 HDMI Audio



## ulbador (Jul 14, 2011)

I am beating my head against the wall trying to get the HDMI audio to work on my GeForce 210.

The driver is loaded, and the devices are created but no matter what I try, sound won't play.

My loader.conf contains:

```
sound_load="YES"
snd_hda_load="YES"
```

cat'ing /dev/sndstat gives:


```
pcm0: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play) default
pcm1: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm2: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm3: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
```

The dmesg log contains:

```
hdac0: <NVidia (Unknown) High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xfea7c000-0xfea7ffff irq 16 at device 0.1 on pci1
hdac0: [ITHREAD]
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: NVidia (Unknown)
hdac0: HDA Codec #1: NVidia (Unknown)
hdac0: HDA Codec #2: NVidia (Unknown)
hdac0: HDA Codec #3: NVidia (Unknown)
pcm0: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> at cad 1 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm2: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm3: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> at cad 3 nid 1 on hdac0
```

So basically I know the driver is loading correctly.  Unfortunately, any time I try to send sound either through a conventional method (mplayer) or even by 'dd' (dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/dsp0.0 1.0 2.0 etc), I see a message similar to this on my console:


```
pcm0:virtual:0:dsp0.0: play interrupt timeout, channel dead
```

I've tried changing the device the dsp points at to no avail:


```
sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=0,1,etc
```

I am able to supress the message with something like, but sadly the sound still doesn't work:

```
dev.hdac.0.polling=1
```

Thanks in advance for any advice you might be able to offer.


----------



## ulbador (Jul 14, 2011)

Probably should add this is all on FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE amd64


----------



## adamk (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm not sure I can offer much, but you are using the proprietary nvidia Xorg driver, correct?

Adam


----------



## ulbador (Jul 14, 2011)

Yep, that's correct.  The latest version as of yesterday (maybe .53)


----------



## mix_room (Jul 15, 2011)

You probably have to tell the driver to output sound over HDMI. 
If you search the forum you will see that I had the same problem with a Radeon card. adamk and I also discussed this when another user had a similar problem.


----------

